# Die Aktivposition



## Deleted 244202 (14. März 2015)

Das Prinzip der Aktivposition ist zunächst sehr änhlich der Grundposition (GP). Auch bei der Aktivposition (AP) gilt, dass der Schwerpunkt lotrecht über dem Tretlager ist. Im Unterschied zur GP werden aber nun die Arme und Beine stärker gebeugt. Hierdurch baut man eine gewisse Körperspannung auf und erzeugt "Arbeitsweg" in Knien und Ellenbogen. Der Schwerpunkt kommt tiefer.
Die Aktivposition kann zum einen genutzt werden, um daraus dynamische Bewegungen wie z.B. den Manual einzuleiten, aber auch, um den KSP abzusenken und sich auf gewisse Situationen vorzubereiten. Z.B. vor tiefen Stufen geht man "aktiv tief", um so das Vorderrad über die Stufe nach unten zu führen.
Hat man eine Aktion aus der Aktivposition heraus beendet und kann wieder locker rollen, so sollte man stets wieder zurück in die Grundposition gehen. Ein Bewegungsmuster könnte daher folgendermaßen aussehen:
Start in der GP, Übergang in die AP, dynamische Bewegung, Ende der Bewegung tief in der AP, zurück in die GP.


Was haltet ihr vom Prinzip der Aktivposition? Hilft es auch dynamscher auf dem Bike zu sein, oder würdet ihr nicht so stark zwischen GP und AP unterscheiden?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Prinzip der Aktivposition? Hilft es auch dynamscher auf dem Bike zu sein, oder würdet ihr nicht so stark zwischen GP und AP unterscheiden?


Für mich ist sie wichtig. Es ist nicht nur die Körperspannung, sondern auch das mentale Umschalten auf volle Konzentration und die physische Vorbereitung auf alle nötigen Reaktionen. Für mich gehört der abgesenkte Sattel dazu. Die Grundpostion dient mir zur Entspannung, wo es möglich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (14. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Für mich gehört der abgesenkte Sattel dazu.



Stimmt! Für die nötige Bewegungsfreiheit ist das ein sehr wichtiger Punkt!

Deshalb finde ich bei der Grundposition das gezeigte Video ja auch so gut, da hier direkt als erstes darauf hingewiesen wird, dass bereits in der GP der Sattel abgesenkt wird. Gerade mit den vom Lenker aus verstellbaren Sattelstützen geht das super easy. So spart man sich, dass man für den Übergang von der GP in die AP kurz vorher noch den Sattel runter drücken muss.


----------



## Marc B (15. März 2015)

Eine Unterscheidung von einer entspannten Haltung (GP) und einer vorgespannten Position halte ich für sehr sinnvoll, da in der Praxis durch den Hinweis "Arme und Beine leicht gebeugt" viele Biker/innen sobald sie stehen total viel Kraft in den Beinen verlieren und schneller ermüden. Wenn man sich Race-Profis ansieht, kann man sofort erkennen, dass sie wenn es möglich ist Kraft sparen und in easy Passagen sehr entspannt mit geraden Beinen auf dem Bike stehen. Auch für Tourenfahrer macht das Sinn wie ich finde und es sich in der Praxis auch zeigt (Aha-Erebnisse von Biker/innen, die bisher stets zu gebeugt standen und sich schon wunderten wrum ihre Beine so schnell zu machten bisher).

Ob man es jetzt GP und AP nennt oder andere Begriffe halte wieder für nicht entscheidend. Wichtig ist es jedoch, die Leute nicht mit zig Begriffen zu überfordern - GP, AP, Trailposition, Zentralposition etc. - das verwirrt nur, da bin ich eher für simple "Bilder".

Hier mein Video mit der Unterscheidung GP und AP, wo man es deutlich sieht:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (15. März 2015)

Marc, stimmst du zu, dass der wichtigste Part bei der Grundposition der zentrale Schwerpunkt ist?


----------



## Marc B (15. März 2015)

Alpe7, diese Ja/Nein-Frage kann ich Dir so nicht beantworten, da sich die Grundposition aus mehreren wichtigen Elementen zusammenfügt, da besteht m.E. nicht die Notwendigkeit die EINE wichtigste Sache zu benennen. Generell bin ich Fan von simplen Ausführungen und arbeite viel mit Bildern, das bleibt besser hängen als wenn man Leuten direkt zig Punkte auf einmal erklärt, die zu beachten seien...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (15. März 2015)

Gut, aber ein Hauptelement ist der zentrale Schwerpunkt/KSP lotrecht über Tretlager/Hauptgewicht auf den Beinen oder wie man es sonst noch nennen mag. Das kann man jetzt versuchen bildlich darzustellen oder kurz sagen. Hat ja nun wirklich nichts damit zu tun, dass man die Leute mit ausufernden Erklärungen überfrachtet...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (15. März 2015)

In deinem Video sehe ich da mehrere Punkte kritisch. Zum Thema "lastenfreier Lenker" wird ja im anderen Thread diskutiert. Du erzählst sehr viel, aber bildlich kommt die Unterscheidung zwischen GP und AP nicht gut rüber. Auf den Schwerpunkt gehst du überhaupt nicht ein...


----------



## Marc B (15. März 2015)

Ich teile Deine Kritik dazu und werde es next time besser machen, vor allem die Vorbereitung und Planung für den Dreh (war im August 2014 bei regnerischen Wetter und schlechtem Zeitmanagement) - und auch die Visualisierung. GP und AP halte ich zwar in dem jetzigen Video für deutlich zu unterscheiden, aber da kann sich jeder selber eine Meinung zu machen.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (15. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> GP und AP halte ich zwar in dem jetzigen Video für deutlich zu unterscheiden


Die zwei kurzen Sequenzen von der Seite reichen da bildlich imho nicht aus. Und den Schwerpunkt erwähnst du kein einziges mal. Du lässt nur kurz die Floskel "der Lenker ist lastenfrei" fallen.

Wenn du doch genau weißt, dass dein Video suboptimal ist, warum stellst du das dann überhaupt hier rein??


----------



## Marc B (15. März 2015)

Wie gesagt, der Dreh verlief suboptimal. Ich bin kein Perfektionist und wollte deswegen nicht alles neu machen - die Dinge bleiben nicht stehen, das ist über ein halbes Jahr her und ich bin zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis auch wenn ich es jetzt besser machen will. Der Laber-Part war getrennt von den Fahrszenen, das war ein Fehler und es fehlten im Schnitt immer wieder Sachen. Aus Fehlern lernt man, next time wird das besser klappen.  Aktuell findest Du ja in meinen bikesport-Artikeln und auf meiner Webseite mehr Infos oder live vor Ort face to face


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (15. März 2015)

Aber in der Zwischenzeit lernen die Leute nach deinem Video evtl. falsche Sachen. Ist dir diese Verantwortung nicht bewußt?


----------



## Marc B (15. März 2015)

Falsche Sachen sehe ich da jetzt nicht. Wenn ich beim nächsten und besseren Dreh optimal vorbereitet gewisse Sachen mehr oder weniger betone, heißt das für mich nicht, dass es im vorigen Video falsch war. *Falsch oder richtig* sind da nicht meine Denk-Kategorien, auch wenn ich andere Videos anschaue, bewerte ich das so nicht, sondern schaue mir an, was ich für sinnvoll für mich halte und was eher nicht.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (15. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> *Falsch oder richtig* sind da nicht meine Denk-Kategorien...


Danke dir, sehr aufschlussreich...


----------



## Marc B (15. März 2015)

Stell Dir vor es gäbe nur eine wahre Lehre, die bestimmt was genau falsch und richtig sei... Ohne Vielfalt und Austausch kann sich der ganze Fahrtechnik-Bereich nicht weiterentwickeln. Ist auch spannender so wie es ist, ich denke da wird sich noch viel tun und eine weiter positive Entwicklung steht bevor. Gut, dass das erste überregionale Coach-Meeting 2015 stattfindet.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (16. März 2015)

Englischsprachig wird nicht zwichen Grund- und Aktivposition unterschieden. *Attack Position* ist hier der Begriff für eine gute Haltung auf dem Bike. Im folgenden Video wird auch sehr gut auf _Ursache und Wirkung_ für eine gute Position auf dem Bike eingegangen:


----------



## Vervenewbie (14. April 2015)

Hallo, ich übe tatsächlich sehr viel mit den Videos von Marc B. 
Liegt auch daran das ich hier in meiner Gegend keine Schule finde und neu zugezogen bin. Daher Kontakte fehlen. Und die Videos finde ich persönlich sehr gut erklärt!

Habe aber eine Frage, da ich ja wie erwähnt Anfänger bin, auf was für s trecken gehe ich denn in die Ap? Ich habe es jetzt auch bei "relativ" steilen, aber breiten Schotte rstrecken schon gemacht. Und bin ich in der Position nur wenn ich gerade mich auf was vorbereite? Wie z.B einen Manual und Wechsel dann sofort zurück? Drücke ich mich mit den Füßen im Arbeitsstand stark in die Pedale, und ist es Okay den Sattel zwischen den Beinen einzuklemmen oder sollte kein Kontakt bestehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (16. April 2015)

Dieser Dauerstreit hier in Fahrtechnik _turnt _mich echt davon ab weiter mitzulesen.

An sich wären eure Argumente jeweils wirklich interessant, wenn sie von beiden Seiten konstruktiv und fokussiert auf die *Sache*, nicht auf die Person rüberkämen.


----------



## afkanoab (16. April 2015)

Vervenewbie schrieb:


> Hallo, ich übe tatsächlich sehr viel mit den Videos von Marc B.
> Liegt auch daran das ich hier in meiner Gegend keine Schule finde und neu zugezogen bin. Daher Kontakte fehlen. Und die Videos finde ich persönlich sehr gut erklärt!
> 
> Habe aber eine Frage, da ich ja wie erwähnt Anfänger bin, auf was für s trecken gehe ich denn in die Ap? Ich habe es jetzt auch bei "relativ" steilen, aber breiten Schotte rstrecken schon gemacht. Und bin ich in der Position nur wenn ich gerade mich auf was vorbereite? Wie z.B einen Manual und Wechsel dann sofort zurück? Drücke ich mich mit den Füßen im Arbeitsstand stark in die Pedale, und ist es Okay den Sattel zwischen den Beinen einzuklemmen oder sollte kein Kontakt bestehen?




Grundsätzlich sollten die Beine nie in Kontakt mit dem Sattel oder Rad stehen. Dadurch behinderst du dich nur selbst. 
Die Aktivposition sollte eingenommen werden, wenn das Gelände stark fordernd wird. Das bedeutet, wenn der Boden stark steinig, wurzelig oder der Trail Absätze beinhaltet. Auf einem normalen Schotterweg ist die Grundposition ausreichen. Hier ist eben zu beachten, dass die Arme und Beine eine leichte Beugung aufweisen und die Last zu 100% auf den Pedalen wirkt. Die Aktivposition wird dann für die oben beschrieben Situationen eingenommen. Hier werden Arme und Beine gleichmäßig weiter gebeugt. Wodurch eine lotrechte Verschiebung der Grundposition in Richtung Tretlager erfolgt. 


@Alpe7: um deine Frage von Oben zu beantworten: Ich sehe es als absolut notwendig an, zwischen Grund und Aktivposition zu unterscheiden. Die Aktivposition wird für viele Fahrtechnische Abfolgen benötigt. Für die Kurventechnik, Absätze fahren, Bunnyhop, Vorderrad anheben oder eben in forderndem Gelände schafft die Aktivposition einen Fahrtechnischen Vorteil.


----------



## Vervenewbie (16. April 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, habe jetzt aber schon öfter geschrieben das einige mit Absicht ihren Sattel so einstellen das sie den einklemmen können. Oder habe ich was falsch verstanden.


----------



## berkel (16. April 2015)

Außer bei irgendwelchen Slopestyle-Tricks sollte man den Sattel nicht einklemmen. Bei Kurven kann man sich aber mit dem äußeren Oberschenkel daran anlehnen.


----------



## Vervenewbie (16. April 2015)

Ach so Okay danke, davon bin ich noch "etwas" weit entfernt.


----------



## lordad (24. April 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Englischsprachig wird nicht zwichen Grund- und Aktivposition unterschieden. *Attack Position* ist hier der Begriff für eine gute Haltung auf dem Bike. Im folgenden Video wird auch sehr gut auf _Ursache und Wirkung_ für eine gute Position auf dem Bike eingegangen:



Durchaus sehr interessantes und gut erklärtes Video , wobei ich mit einer Sache nicht ganz einverstanden bin.
Ich selber mache hobbymäßig bischen Kraftdreikampf und kenne mich daher mit Squats,Deadlifts und Bankdrücken sehr gut aus 
Er meinte wenn man den Latissimus aktiviren will gehen die Ellenbogen automatisch nach außen.

Das ist absolut nicht der Fall !
Je weiter die Ellenbogen in einer T-Position (Also außen sind) sind , desto schlechter kann ich den Latissimus hinzuziehen !
Der Muskel führt rein funktionell die Arme zum Körper herran ... bewirkt also genau das Gegenteil des im Video behaupteten. (dort meinte er ausgestellte Ellenbogen seien die Folge eines gut aktiverten Latissimus)

abgesehen davon sehr cooles video.


----------



## kaii (24. April 2015)

lordad schrieb:


> Er meinte wenn man den Latissimus aktiviren will gehen die Ellenbogen automatisch nach außen.
> 
> bewirkt also genau das Gegenteil des im Video behaupteten. (dort meinte er ausgestellte Ellenbogen seien die Folge eines gut aktiverten Latissimus)
> 
> abgesehen davon sehr cooles video.



Genau das hat er nicht gesagt,es geht darum dass viele Leute die Ellbogen komplett nach aussen "wegschmeißen" und er sagt dazu dass man stattdessen den Rücken auf Spannung halten soll durch aktivierung des lats.
Gucks nochmal,warscheinlich durch das englisch irritiert worden(musste auch erstmal "armpits" übersetzen lassen)


----------



## lordad (24. April 2015)

Ne , das englisch hat mich nicht irritiert (Mein englisch ist vermutlich fast besser als mein deutsch ^^) , habs nur in der Mittagspause auf Arbeit zu schnell geschaut ....
Er sagt :

Ellenbogen ausenstehend zu haben ist eine Folge guter Körperposition, nicht aber die Ursache für eine solche.
Die Ellenbogen künstlich rauszubringen ist absolut nicht unser Ziel.
Den Latissimus festzumachen, indem man die Achseln rotiert und dann den Rückenmuskel anspannt hat zur Folge , *dass dein Latissimus aufgespannt wird.*....(gehört habe ich aber irgednwie , weil der Satz so echt komisch ist ^^ *that results in your ellbows getting out* )
Es ist also vielmehr wahr , das ein stabiler Oberkörper mit aktivertem Latissimus überhaupt erst erlaubt die Ellenbogen rauszubringen ohne in eine schlechte Position zu kommen.

So wie er das sagt macht das dann auch wieder Sinn

*Minute 5.00*

Und hier war der Fehler meinerseits durch Zeitdruck (Mittagspause)...
Ich hab irgednwie verstanden/gemeint zu hören : that results in your ellbows getting out ....
Weil er vorher dauernd über ellbogen geredet hat.
Und sein Latissimus Satz auch so noch etwas merkwürdig ist.

Ich denke hier ist aber auch nur eine leichte Grundspannung gemeint ^^ denn so stark wie beim Bankdrücken oder Kreuzheben kann man den Lat sicher nicht festmachen... sonst geht einem nach 20 Sekunden die Puste aus und jede Beweglichkeit verloren  ^^


----------



## LasseCreutz (25. April 2015)

Ich würde sagen das der Übergang von GP in AP fließend ist, und vor allem davon abhängt wie schnell man ist, und wie der Untergrund gerade ist. Und wenn ich einen Trail richtig schnell fahre kommt es schon mal vor das ich 5 Minuten fast nonstop in Ap bin, einfach weil es keine Zeit gibt um auszuruhen. 
Mir ist außerdem aufgefallen das ich ich in AP das Bike unter mir viel mehr arbeiten lasse, ich versuche also meinen Körper so ruhig wie möglich zu halten indem ich Arme und Beine als zusätzlichen Federweg nutze.
Generell würde ich übrigens Anfänger dazu motivieren möglichst viel in AP zu fahren da der Trainingseffekt nicht unerheblich ist.
Und den Körperschwerpunkt zentral überm tretlager zu halten ist für mich schon der wichtigste Punkt.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (25. November 2016)

In den unterschiedlichen Videos und Büchern wird die Attack Position unterschiedlich gezeigt.
Im Mastering Mountainbike Skills und im letzten Video hier wird die Attack Position mit dem Rücken parallel zum Boden erklärt.



 


 

In anderen Videos wird die Position mit einem Rücken parallel zum Oberrohr gezeigt


 


 
Zu welcher Haltung würdet ihr eher raten? Mir scheint es als wäre der Schwerpunkt bei der ersten Form weiter hinten als bei der zweiten.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (26. November 2016)

Naja also das mit dem Rücken parallel zum Oberrohr ist aus dem Grund wohl  eher ein Blödsinn weil das bei jedem Rad einen anderen Winkel hat und somit die Grundposition auf jedem Rad eine andere wäre.


----------



## DrMo (26. November 2016)

DrMo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> für alle die Wetterbedingt nicht biken gehen können hier ein kleiner Bastelbogen zum Thema
> 
> ...


----------



## DrMo (26. November 2016)

Den Rücken parallel zum Oberrohr ist eine Möglichkeit zu beschreiben,

dass das HÜFTGELENK wichtig ist. Nicht die Wirbelsäule soll gekrümmt werden sondern der Torso klappt an der Hüfte ab.
Wer will kann den Anhang aus dem vorherigem Post #30 ausdrucken und basteln. Sollte dann klar sein.


----------



## MaxBas (26. November 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Naja also dass mit dem Rücken parallel zum Oberrohr ist aus dem Grund wohl  eher ein Blödsinn weil das bei jedem Rad einen anderen Winkel hat und somit die Grundposition auf jedem Rad eine andere wäre.


Das ist natürlich klar.
Es geht mir ehr darum, welche der beiden Arten empfohlen wird.


----------



## discordius (26. November 2016)

Mal ehrlich, wer fährt denn wirklich mit waagerechtem Oberkörper? Sieh dir einfach mal an, in welcher Position z.B. Richie Rude oder Aaron Gwin fahren, das ist bei weitem nicht waagerecht.


----------



## DrMo (26. November 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/img_1903-png.549619/

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/img_1908-png.549620/

Runder Rücken = nicht gut

Aus Lee Mccormack: teaching Mountain Bike Skills: p. 49

"Bringing the torso level brings the shoulders down, which increase arm range of motion. A level torso (with light hands) is a sign of proper hip placement. Keeping torso neutral and engaged - an not arching or bending - improves breathing and improves stability. Remember that all forces between the bars and pedals pass thrpugh the torso. Level, straight and engaged!"

Welche Art empfohlen: Wenn du mit dem Körper arbeitest (pumpen, springen kompensieren von Bodenwellen,...) brauchst musst du das . (Armen, Hüfte und Beine) Dann ist diese Position sinnvoll.

Wenn du das gerade nicht machst ruhe dich lieber mit waagerechtem Oberkörper aus (siehe Marks Beitrag am anfang des Threads)

Vieleicht findet jemand einen Videoschnipsel von Mr Gwin wenn er durch eine Kurve pumpt oder den Preload vor einem Sprung macht. Wie ist da sein Oberkörper ?


----------



## MaxBas (26. November 2016)

DrMo schrieb:


> Welche Art empfohlen: Wenn du mit dem Körper arbeitest (pumpen, springen kompensieren von Bodenwellen,...) brauchst musst du das . (Armen, Hüfte und Beine) Dann ist diese Position sinnvoll.
> 
> Wenn du das gerade nicht machst ruhe dich lieber mit waagerechtem Oberkörper aus (siehe Marks Beitrag am anfang des Threads)


Danke. Das verstehe ich, aber Mark beugt bei der Aktivposition die Beine ordentlich mit. Auf dem Bild macht Lee das nicht, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass er ehr die Normalposition zeigt.

Mal ganz davon ab, dass ich diesen extremen Winkel nicht hinbekommen ohne weiteres. Hill und Ritchy haben das Becken hinten, knicken ab, aber nicht so weit wie Lee. Sieht vernünftig aus, und hat zu einigen Siegen geführt diese Jahr


----------



## DrMo (26. November 2016)

Hi MaxBas,

sieh es eher als eine Beschreibung deine Gelenke (Knie, Hüfte, Arme) in eine einsatzbereite Position zu bringen.
Bei Beschreibungen übertreibt man gerne, um den Punkt deutlich rüber zu bringen.
Wenns nicht 90Grad wie bei Lee sind, was solls.

Spiel mal 'rum und schau was für dich mit deinem Bike bei deinen Trails passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (26. November 2016)

Nabend allerseits 

Ja, es gibt mehrere Begrifflichkeiten in dem FT-Bereich was dieses Thema angeht. 

Wichtig ist, dass es da generell ja nur um Orientierungspunkte geht, es ist mehr als "schwarz und weiss", also bei der Unterscheidung Grund- und Aktivposition - dazwischen gibt es situativ und individuell angepasst noch Varianten. Bei Flo Weishäupl im Buch nennt er zB. die Trailposition, also aggressive Ellenbogen-Haltung, aber weiter gerade Beine (auch XC-Race-Position genannt). Diese Haltung wird in der aktuellen DIMB-Lehre als die "Aktivierungsposition" verwendet. Alles etwas kompliziert 

Die Amis sprechen meistens von der Neutral- und der Ready-Position, also Grund- und Aktivposition - entspannt und kraftsparend in der GP und aggressiver und tiefer in der AP. Dabei variieren die Angaben / Vorgaben, ob die Beine mit in eine tiefere Position gehen oder erst die o.g. Trail-Position aka Aktivierungsposition trainiert wird.

Ich persönlich fahre sehr effizient, um Kraft zu sparen, deshalb sieht mein "entspannter Cowboy" auch sehr aufrecht und entspannt aus


----------



## Adra (27. November 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Nabend allerseits
> 
> Diese Haltung wird in der aktuellen DIMB-Lehre als die "Aktivierungsposition" verwendet. Alles etwas kompliziert



Aktivierter Bereich und aktiver Bereich, bitte!


----------



## DrMo (27. November 2016)

Lee McCormack beschreibt die Attack-Position mit dem extremen 90Grad Hüftwinkel. McCormack bezeichnet "pumping" als "holy grail of trail riding" und engagiert sich sehr für Pumptracks. In diesem Zusammenhang machen die 90Grad Sinn, siehe Bilder im entsprechenden Kapital von "Mastering Mountainbike Skills II" (p. 123).

Im beigefügten Video erreicht der Fahrer (blau) diesen 90Grad-Hüftwinkel nicht. Auch die Ellenbogen könnten weiter aufgedreht sein. Deshalb ist der Beitrag der Arme zum Pumpen nicht optimal (hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht).


----------

